# 2 Monitore anschließen und trennen?!



## DaNi (12. Januar 2011)

*2 Monitore anschließen und trennen?!*

hiho,

wie gesagt würd ich gern einen 2. Monitor an meinen pc anschließen. hab den zu hause rum liegen und wollt dies gern ausprobieren zum chatten etc.. das ist ein ganz alter 15"  also hab win 7 und beide mitlerweile angeschlossen nur seh ich auf dem kleineren nur mein desktophintergrundbild. kann ich die beiden iwie trennen dass ich mit der maus von dem einen zu dem anderen wechseln kann?

mfg


----------



## ghostadmin (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2 Monitore anschließen und trennen?!*

Sofern sie angeschlossen werden, sollte Win 7 den Desktop bereits automatisch von selbst erweitern. Du brauchst nur noch auf -> Rechtsklick Desktop -> Bildschirmauflösung gehen und dort den kleinen Monitor richtig einzustellen und an die entsprechende Position am Schreibtisch mit der Maus zu verschieben.


----------



## DaNi (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2 Monitore anschließen und trennen?!*

ah oke das mit dem verschieben hab ich jz hinbekommen kann nun auf den anderen wechseln. aber wenn ich da zB was öffnen will öffnet sich immer was auf dem hauptmonitor?!


----------



## ghostadmin (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2 Monitore anschließen und trennen?!*

Dann ziehst du es halt rüber. 
Und wenn du es "drüben" geschlossen hast und wieder öffnest, dann sollte es auch wieder "drüben" aufgemacht werden.


----------



## DaNi (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2 Monitore anschließen und trennen?!*

joar ich kann dann icq chat fenster rüberziehen aber wenn ich ein game anhab, wie kann ic hdann auf den 2. monitor wechseln?
geht das irgendwie? dann zu minimieren macht ja keinen sinn dann kann ich auch einen nutzen


----------



## ghostadmin (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2 Monitore anschließen und trennen?!*

Nein das geht nicht. Du kannst höchstens alle Games im Windowmode zocken, dann kannst du auch ohne das Spiel zu minimieren leicht rüberwechseln. Aber es hat sowieso keinen Sinn zu spielen und gleichzeitig irgendeinen Müll in ICQ zu klopfen.


----------



## DaNi (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2 Monitore anschließen und trennen?!*

doch wenn es ein mmorpg ist wo man einfach mal ne minute warten kann. bei egoshootern will ich ja gra nich gleichzeitig chatten


----------



## ghostadmin (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2 Monitore anschließen und trennen?!*

Ja dann hilft nur minimieren oder Windowmode.


----------



## DaNi (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2 Monitore anschließen und trennen?!*

welche tasten kombi war das nochmal wen man das im menü nicht einstellen kann?


----------



## ghostadmin (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2 Monitore anschließen und trennen?!*

Alt+Tab oder Wintaste+Tab
Wintaste+M is auch minimieren, aber funktioniert in Games glaub ich ned.


----------



## DaNi (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2 Monitore anschließen und trennen?!*

hm geht bei dem spiel nicht -.- na dann war das wohl ein schuss in den ofen '^^


----------



## DaNi (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2 Monitore anschließen und trennen?!*

noch eine weitere frage, passt zwar nicht zum thema. aber die desktop icons haben sich verändert sodass eins weniger in eine reihe passt (senkrecht) und unten ist nun ein breiter freier streifen in den wie man denkt noch ein icon passt. falsch gedacht. sieht ziemnlich blödes aus '^^ weiß jemand abhilfe?

desweiteren verschiebt sich beim maximieren von game immer ein symbol und schwebt dann irgendwo an der oberen kante  oO

danke im vorraus


----------

